# مطلوب مكونات دهان



## dadyou (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله اخواني لي طلب اريد مكونات بسيطة لصنع دهان او صباغة لامعة توضع على السيارات او الاليات لاحظ الصور في المرفقات:87:
والله يبارك فيكم


----------



## Lithium ion (12 فبراير 2012)

الشكل الموضح لدهان السيارات يحوي عده دهانات متتاليه
تبدأ بمانع الصدأ ثم المعجونه ثم طبقه دهان باللون المطلوب واخيرا طبقه من دهان شفاف عالي اللامعه يسمي بالفرنيش وهو دائما مايكون شفافا
فاذا كنت تقصد هذه اللمعه فهي من الفرنيش وهويمكن ان يكون من البولي يوريثان او الايبوكسي


----------



## كيميائيه1 (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dadyou (17 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك
الشركات صارة تطلع سيارات كاشفة بدون لمعان ربما تستعمل طلاء عادى اللمعان صار حلم كل من يمتلك سيارت لانوا تمن الطلاء باهظ الثمن
اريد فقط عمل طبقة رقيقة لامعة لاي زبون
هل المواد المذكور تؤدي نفس العمل :81:
البولي يوريثان او الايبوكسي 
وهل هته اسمائها التجارية يعني موجود في السوق*


----------



## Lithium ion (29 فبراير 2012)

dadyou قال:


> *بارك الله فيك
> الشركات صارة تطلع سيارات كاشفة بدون لمعان ربما تستعمل طلاء عادى اللمعان صار حلم كل من يمتلك سيارت لانوا تمن الطلاء باهظ الثمن
> اريد فقط عمل طبقة رقيقة لامعة لاي زبون
> هل المواد المذكور تؤدي نفس العمل :81:
> ...



السلام عليكم
نعم طبقه الدهان اللامعه تكون ورنيش من البولي يوريثان او الايبوكسي وهي ذات لمعه عاليه 
وورنيش البوريثان متوافر بالسوق بصوره عاليه
ويسمي كلاهما بدهان من مكونين


----------



## dadyou (9 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا:7:*


----------

